# PEW x Merle



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Peach had her litter on the eleventh at a huge 72 grams. Her litter contained fifteen kits, culled down to five does. My friend and I were hanging out in the middle of the night so she got to see the newborn litter through the cage. Included in the link are some pictures of the babies and the mother.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nicely plumped out.What are you hoping for?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks and the parents are both satin which is the only trait I'm definitely expecting. The PEW is from pet store stock and she comes from a line throwing many varieties. The Merle carries blue, roan, Siamese, Himalayan, pied and black from what I remember.


----------



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

Satin's are one of my favourites.. Can't wait to see them when they get fur!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

They don't have their fur yet of course but some have markings that are starting to show. They're as big as my nine day old litter at only four days old!

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

This litter is eleven days old now and are starting to open their eyes though these were taken yesterday. I moved the tourniquet baby from the other litter into this younger one because she was falling behind so that's why there's an extra mouse. She along with the rest of this litter are doing very well. The pictures are a bit off, they're a squirmy bunch!

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Cute little fatties :love


----------

